# NEUHEIT 2009 - Shimano Baitrunner ST RA Freilaufrolle - NUR 59,95€ !!!



## am-angelsport (9. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,​ 


*NEUHEIT 2009 !!!*​ 

*Shimano Freilaufrolle
*​ 
*Baitrunner ST 6000 RA

oder ST 10000 RA
*​ 




für unschlagbare 59,95 Euro !!!​ 














​ 


bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 


Angebot nur solange Vorrat reicht.​ 


Fängige Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

